# ALE Cycling Apparel how is it?



## Carbonsnail

Has anyone used ALE cycling bib shorts and if so are they true to size and what is their quality thanks.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Our squad uses Ale bibs. They make different levels and fit. We use the PRR stuff (their best level). the 4H chamois is probably the best I've used overall (as good as Assos). The fit is very small. I'm 5' 11'', 32 waist , 165lb's. Large bibs fit tight, could even go XL. Their lower level stuff runs larger, I've heard.


----------



## woodys737

Our team uses Ale. PRR bib quality very good. I'm 5'10" and 160lbs...medium is just right.


----------



## squareslinky

Runs a little small (italian brand). Best stuff I have owned. I have switched all of my kits to Ale.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn

I have PRR, EV-1 and Ultra bibs. I prefer medium in all 3. I can get away with large in the EV-1s, the others are too long in large. I'm 5'7 and between 145-150 lbs.

I have EV-1 and PRR jerseys and I have to wear large or they don't fit in the chest.

Their stuff is by far the best I've worn in years. I've been ditching my sportful and garneau stuff in favor of it.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Carbonsnail said:


> Has anyone used ALE cycling bib shorts and if so are they true to size and what is their quality thanks.


I've now used just about everything in their range, so I'll chime in with an opinion.



Fignon's Barber said:


> Our squad uses Ale bibs. They make different levels and fit. We use the PRR stuff (their best level). the 4H chamois is probably the best I've used overall (as good as Assos). The fit is very small. I'm 5' 11'', 32 waist , 165lb's. Large bibs fit tight, could even go XL. Their lower level stuff runs larger, I've heard.


I don't think PRR is the best level, I think it's a step down, well actually two steps down. The new best is the AleLabs PR-System kit, followed by the R-EV1, then the PRR 2. Based on price and quality of chamois and such.

The 4H is basically their worst chamois, aside from the other shaped ones like the tri or 2H. The 4H is the thinnest and least dense of the line. The 8H is basically the same pad design but with a thicker and more dense foam. The Ergo is like the 8H but the sides and front are much thinner. The Double Ergo is the one that's like an Assos S7 Chamois, very much so. The rest not so much at all.

I'll address fit size below.



woodys737 said:


> Our team uses Ale. PRR bib quality very good. I'm 5'10" and 160lbs...medium is just right.





squareslinky said:


> Runs a little small (italian brand). Best stuff I have owned. I have switched all of my kits to Ale.


I wouldn't say best for me but I put them up there. I guess I could put them second. APG is very solid and time honored.



Charlie the Unicorn said:


> I have PRR, EV-1 and Ultra bibs. I prefer medium in all 3. I can get away with large in the EV-1s, the others are too long in large. I'm 5'7 and between 145-150 lbs.
> 
> Their stuff is by far the best I've worn in years. I've been ditching my sportful and garneau stuff in favor of it.


I also have those three lines. I prefer small though. I like my shorts to be about as small as I can comfortably get them. I think that tight shorts are key.

I agree about a step above Sportful and LG. 

As for size, so far in this thread we have the following (bibs):
5'11" 165lbs - L to XL
5'10" 160lbs - M
5'7" 148lbs - M
5'9" 142lbs - S to M

So that can be your guide I suppose, maybe combine that with their size guide.

As for quality, my opinion is that they're good but not top shelf. Fairly standard construction methods. Fairly standard fabrics. Old school cycling clothing but done to an exceptional level. I personally rank Assos above them in terms of unique fabrics, construction designs, patents, and I prefer their simple black look as well. Ale is the house brand of APG who made Giordana and still make Craft and Vermarc among others. The quality and fit of Ale is exceptional for what it is. The value is good too overall, but again not the best.

As for shorts, it depends on what type of chamois you like. I much prefer the R-EV1 with the double ergo chamois to a PRR or Ultra or whatever with a 4H chamois. I find the 4H to be too thin and unsupportive after a few hours. Probably spoiled from years of thick Assos pads. The 8H, ergo and double ergo "shammy" pads though are all thick and dense enough for me. The double ergo really feels like an Assos pad with it's waffling/same top layer type of stuff, generous area for the privates, forward placement and thick dense foam. Pretty much on par with the S7 Mille/NeoPro in my books.

What I've found is that for short rides and trainer rides I prefer the Ultra bibs. My outside long ride bibs are the 2017 R-EV1 Master. I like them, but I'll grab a pair of Assos NeoPro or Equipe just as quick for that long outside ride and those are cheaper.


----------



## crit_boy

My team uses it as well. In fact, our kit is on their team kit showcase. We have the prr with 8h chamois. 

I am heavy for my height. big legs. 5'8" tall, 40.5 chest, 30 in inseam, 33-34 waist. I wear a medium jersey and large bibs. I think large jersey would feel less like man spanks. But, there ain't no jersey parts flapping in the breeze. 

I think the stuff is a bit expensive. But, I don't have any assos either. I am more of a buy dhb, PI, and castelli on sale kind of guy. The Ale is on a different level than most of my clothing. However, I am too cheap to pay $250 plus for a kit.


----------

